#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Who are the top 3 greatest living musicians?

## Bhavya

There are still exist such musicians who make meaningful music that touches our soul and evoke our deepest feelings. For me A R Rahman is one of the such musician so guys for you who are the top 3 greatest living musicians?

----------


## Prasath

Hello bhavya,
In my site Ar rahman, harish jeyaraj, vidya sagar is top 3 greatest living musicians. my favourite musician is ar rahman.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hello bhavya,
> In my site Ar rahman, harish jeyaraj, vidya sagar is top 3 greatest living musicians. my favourite musician is ar rahman.


Ar rahman is my Favourite musician too. His musics are evergreen and soulful.

----------

